# Cinnamon imminently due!



## standardsofjustus (4 mo ago)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending good wishes!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## standardsofjustus (4 mo ago)

P


----------



## standardsofjustus (4 mo ago)

Poodling in process!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Praying for a safe delivery ❤🤗


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope everything goes well for mum and pups


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope all goes smooth. Why is your Cinnamon outside in a dog house like structure that looks like a small barn/dog house? why is she in a hard surface kiddie pool instead on some washable bedding?

As a child our poodle had a planned litter (planned with the breeder). Our dog gave birth inside in a box covered with blankets so she was comfortable. My parents were with her when she gave birth, in my parents bedroom. Once the puppies were born they were moved into the family room so my mother could keep a watch on them. The puppies were given as a thank you gift to friend and family who helped out when my father had a head attack.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> I hope all goes smooth. Why is your Cinnamon outside in a dog house like structure that looks like a small barn/dog house? why is she in a hard surface kiddie pool instead on some washable bedding?
> 
> As a child our poodle had a planned litter (planned with the breeder). Our dog gave birth inside in a box covered with blankets so she was comfortable. My parents were with her when she gave birth, in my parents bedroom. Once the puppies were born they were moved into the family room so my mother could keep a watch on them. The puppies were given as a thank you gift to friend and family who helped out when my father had a head attack.


She looks like she’s an outside dog. What a shame. Poodles need to be with their humans. Whelping outside on a hard surface and alone isn’t fair for any dog.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Let’s not assume the worst of people or the worst case scenario. OP recently said in their intro that Cinna and her mom were rescued and learning how to be real dogs in a home. She might be more comfortable outside, as unfathomable as that can be.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you, Cinna, and pups in my thoughts.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Sending prayers that all goes well for Cinnamon and the pups


----------



## standardsofjustus (4 mo ago)

Momma n pups are doin great! Six altogether, two males and four females.
As for her whelping area.
She was raised in a barn kennel, and I had her in the house for almost a week before pups were due. She never settled in and would worry at her surroundings. She just hated it. We built her a climate controlled room in our garage with surveillance. As soon as we finished and let her and Laci Lou in, they ran into their whelping spaces and wiggled so happily. She was more stressed being in my home, try as I might to make her feel comfy and safe. She loves her room and has been so relaxed. As for the no bedding, I had it lined with soft, comfy things, and she shoved them all to the side and kept her pups off and away from them. I took them out and she settled right in. 
She has been an awesome Momma. All I had to do was sit by. She cleans them, keeps them well fed and plenty warm. Four of them were born Wednesday. She took a break overnight, and had two more the next day. All happy, healthy, pudgy little lovelies. Momma is doin great and just loves to pull them up under her chin and snuggle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so glad everything went so well. It is sad she had her babies outside but you did the right think making her as comfortable and safe as possible. She’s lucky you adopted her.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wonderful news! So happy everything came off without a hitch❤.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Glad things went smoothly. If she spent her entire life in a outdoor kennel before you got her, I can understand her not being comfortable inside the house. Sounds like you came up with the perfect compromise. 

I do recommend that you try getting something like some fake shearling pads or even a carpet remnant in her box soon, so that the pups will be able to get some traction when moving around.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Glad to hear everyone's doing well .


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad mama dog and the puppies are both doing well. It's sad she never learned to feel comfortable inside a house. There is such a difference with puppies that were exposed to grooming, kitchen noises, car rides, different flooring textures, and everything else a pet dog would encounter. It's sad she didn't get that.


----------



## standardsofjustus (4 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> Glad things went smoothly. If she spent her entire life in a outdoor kennel before you got her, I can understand her not being comfortable inside the house. Sounds like you came up with the perfect compromise.
> 
> I do recommend that you try getting something like some fake shearling pads or even a carpet remnant in her box soon, so that the pups will be able to get some traction when moving around.


Just purchased some today! 😁


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

This whole thing does not sound like a good situation. Just strange to me.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Closing this thread for now. The story continues at What would the official colors be for my pups?


----------

